# تخيلو عطر فرنسي ماركه مشهوره ب12ريال.جملة فقط!!!



## العود الفاخر (22 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

بشرى ساره لمن يرغب في الحصول على المنتج الراقي من البخور الدوسري الفاخر جمله ومفرق والتوصيل لجميع انحاء المملكه العربيه السعوديه عن طريق الشحن الزاجل وبسعر رمزي جدا ​ 



50ريال للمفرق و35ريال للجملة​ 




 



 

والمفاجئة الكبرى ​ 

مخلط مسك روز الفاخر​ 













 
كما يشرفني ان اقدم لكم العرض الساخن اي عطر فرنسي ترغبينه نوفره لكي وبسر جنااااااان واتحدى ان يوفره احد مثلي 144ريال للدرزن اي ان العطر ب12ريال فقط اي نوع من العطور القرنسية والماركات المشهوره الى العطر فيها ب300ريال اقل شي

تركيز عالي +كحول اصلية غير ضاره وعلى الشرط

سعة العطر 30ملي وهذه صورة القزازه الفاخره شي جناااااااااان









للطلب والاستفسار
0506823237​


----------

